# Volunteer Question



## andie1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi,

I'm in the process of filing out an application to volunteer at my local Police Dept. and the last question is "Why I wish to volunteer"

I've already written one reason and I'd like to add another but I'm not sure if it would be appropriate to put down or not. 

I'd like to write something along the lines of how I hear about and see a lack of support and respect for law enforcement officers and volunteering would be my way to show appreciation and respect for them and what they do.

So aside from that sounding wicked sappy which I just realized it does after reading it back&#8230; do you think it's appropriate to put down and what do you think of that as a reason&#8230;do law enforcement officers even appreciate people that volunteer their time to help out or could they give a good sh*t less? 

Andrea


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

andie1 said:


> I'd like to write something along the lines of how I hear about and see a lack of support and respect for law enforcement officers and volunteering would be my way to show appreciation and respect for them and what they do.


I think you just answered your own question....looks good to me.


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

i what you wrote it true, then go with that.

if you're trying to use vollunteer time as a resume builder to eventually roll into a le career, write that.

the person who reads that paper will have reads dozens(or hundreds depending on how long they ahve been at it) of these type of answers and will be able to decipher your bullshit pretty quick if you try to lay it on them. lying to them will neither be effective nor appreciated. honesty works ever time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Tell them you want a career in Law Enforcement but dont have a big enough bank account to make a check out to the Sheriffs Department.

All kidding aside, like everyone else already said, it sounds like you have it covered. Good luck.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Tell them you want a career in Law Enforcement but dont have a big enough bank account to make a check out to the Sheriffs Department


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

andie1 said:


> or could they give a good sh*t less?


..unless your cute of course....


----------



## andie1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for the reply's, I wrote it on the application and mailed it out today..we'll see what happens!

Andrea


----------



## andie1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Deuce said:


> ..unless your cute of course....


ha..ha...ha


----------

